# Need some ideas for cheap, easily moved, easy to put up, pirate themed decorations...



## Wolfbeard (Sep 22, 2008)

Save money on the creepy cloth and buy gauze from a fabric store instead. You can dye it, if you want. It is easy to distress it and it is way cheaper than creepy cloth for large areas.

Eric


----------



## offmymeds (May 26, 2010)

I would also hit as many DT stores and check to see if they have any nets left. Old bottles with colored water is very cheap and you can just toss them when done. I used poker chips painted gold and silver for coins, lobsters, crabs in the nets. If you have any burlap sacks you can stuff those and i used pretzel tubs painted brown to look like barrels. Cardboard tubes painted linked by plastic chains.





















also, any cheap silver or gold platters, vases, skulls, ropes


----------



## Paint It Black (Sep 15, 2011)

I just made some lightweight, cheap, simple-to-make pilings. Instructions on "Showcase your latest craft" thread. They would look good with the rum barrels that offmymeds made (which was very clever, btw).


----------



## Minshe (Jul 7, 2011)

thanks--those are some great ideas


----------

